# Grooming scissors



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I need to purchase some grooming scissors so have had a look at groomers online ... there's so much choice and price ranges from around £20 to around £170 

There are straight scissors, bull-nosed scissors, curved scissors, and they vary in size from about 5 inch to 8 inch.

I am thinking I could sometimes scissor trim instead of using clippers (so difficult to get clippers through Maisie's coat!). Any advice from home groomers would be really appreciated, as I only want to buy once. 

Also, if anyone could recommend some good thinning scissors that would be great, mine are cheap and not very good.

Thanks so much, 
Sue x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the scissors to get are strait, curved and thinning. 


I'm going to get new ones when i go to crufts as i want to get my hands on them so i know how they feel. i like my rose line scissors for my girls but they feel funny after using the scissors at work they feel a lot more comfortable, and seem to cut better. so i think i know what i was on feeling. so will decide down their and order them. (cant carry them on the plane) think i will get a new set of curved first and save up for the others.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
I've just had a go at trimming Kipper! I used my old 5" hairdressing scissors. I should think any pro groomers out there would be horrified by my attempt but I was quite pleased!
It was an emergency job as Kipper had a poo all stuck in her hair round her bottom! It was revolting and ended up with me having to stand her in the bath and shower it out!
She was spayed on Monday, which is probably why her tum is a bit off, so I was really wary of getting her wound wet but I had no choice but to resort to the shower- the poo was everywhere (including all round my kitchen and bathroom!! YUK!!)
Anyway, emergency trim round her bum and bits and I must say, I'm quite pleased. But roll on 3rd March for the grooming day!

I would be really interested to see what scissors you all recommend.

Pip X
P.s She had the regular 'cheap seats' spay and is recovering amazingly fast thank goodness as I did feel guilty not paying out for the keyhole spay.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Sue

I bought these...

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1514/roseline-scissor-starter-kit

I spoke to Groomers on the phone and this is what they recommended for home grooming. They feel really good quality and I have been really pleased with them. I think the price is about right. I haven't got any curved scissors yet ( we did not use them on the grooming course) but am going to ask about them on the next one as I'm sure they will be useful for shaping the ears.

Hope this helpsxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice.

The good thing is the dogs won't mind if it's a dodgy haircut or a truly professional job!  Glad to hear Kipper is recovering fast after being spayed.

Colin, that looks a good starter set with everything you need, thanks.

Maisie's coat is about 2" long right now and is like apricot candyfloss with tight spirals in it .... this will serve as a reminder for me to keep her trimmed little and often.

Sue x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sue

Betty has candyfloss fur too and the clippers can just get wedged in her fur
(although I have quite good ones). I hope to be able to learn how to scissor cut
on the next course. Watch out Betty!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Sue
> 
> Betty has candyfloss fur too and the clippers can just get wedged in her fur
> (although I have quite good ones). I hope to be able to learn how to scissor cut
> on the next course. Watch out Betty!!


Are you going on 24th March Colin?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am actually booked on the 3rd AND the 24th...Betty will have no fur left by the end of March!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I am so looking foward to the grooming course and hopefully can try other peoples kit! Karen's offered that I can try the Les Pooches things. Maybe Colin I can try your scissors, I only have a pair of cheap scissors that have a rounded end so I don't cause a mishap !


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I am so looking foward to the grooming course and hopefully can try other peoples kit! Karen's offered that I can try the Les Pooches things. Maybe Colin I can try your scissors, I only have a pair of cheap scissors that have a rounded end so I don't cause a mishap !


Hi Julie

I have two Les pooches brushes ( which I don't use as they are too scratchy for Betty) but others rave about them. I'd be happy to post them to you to try if you want to trial them before the course....
I will bring my scissors and some other bits and bobs for you to try too...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Great, I'll see you on the 24th.

I'll bring my green Les Pooches and am planning or order some large curved scissors, and will bring some other bits 'n' bobs too.

Just can't decide which dog to bring!!


----------

